# APR Fall Sale & Events - SEP 19th - OCT 22nd - (H2Oi, Petit Le Mans & APR BBQ)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The Fall season is here and APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems! 
We will be on site at several events offering sales pricing, labor free installs, tax free purchases, free shipping 
and flashing of special ECU's such as the 2010+ 2.0 TSI & 3.0 TFSI!



















*09/23/2011*
*SPEED Coverage of APR Motorsport*
SPEED coverage of the APR Motorsport Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge at Mid-Ohio. Set your DVR for 12:00 PM EST.









*09/23/2011 - 09/24/2011*
*APR Presents: H2O International*
APR is pleased to be the title sponsor of H2O International and will be on site with a large 
inventory of performance products. Everything will be on sale and we’ll offer ECU upgrades, on site, both days! 
No taxes, no labor charges, no shipping charges, no appointment necessary and sales pricing are just a few highlights 
of this event! Come out and enjoy a laid back VW & Audi car show with APR.









*09/30/2011*
*World Challenge @ Petit Le Mans*
APR Motorsports first entry into World Challenge will take place at Road Atlanta in the World Challenge @ Petit 
Le Mans race, just one day before the Audi R18’s battle against Peugeot. The race starts at 1:25 PM EST. 









*10/01/2011*
*APR Presents: Petit Le Mans*
Audi takes to the track to compete against the Peugeots and APR will be there to show support. Stop by and chat 
with APR or take advantage of our sale and on site ECU upgrades.









*10/08/2011*
*APR BBQ Treffen 2011*
APR’s Customer Appreciation Day in Opelika Al is a fun filled day for the whole family. Tour the facility, 
play games, enjoy free BBQ and finish the evening with an APR fireworks show. Bring you VW, Audi or Porsche 
as we’ll have a large sale, ECU Upgrades and free installs all day long.


*APR Fall Into Power Sale*
*September 19th - October 22nd*


*ECU Upgrade Sale:*


All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T – $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1,203
All B8 3.0 TFSI – $1,499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $2,105
All 1.8T – $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
All A6 3.0T, 4.2T, 4.2L V8 FSI, 5.2L V10 FSI, Porsche and Exotics are 10% off!


Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.
Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!

*Fully Loaded ECU’s – Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*


*Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
*91 Octane Performance*
*93 Octane Performance*
*100 Octane Performance*
*Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*Also Included:*


*Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
*Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
*Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!

*APR Hardware Sale:*


APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
APR Supercharger CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!


To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Visit: http://www.goapr.com/dealer

*GOAPR!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

We had a great time at H2Oi this past weekend. Don't forget Petit Le Mans is this weekend, and the APR BBQ is next weekend!


----------

